

Xobni secret project leaked - brezina
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/28/xobnis-secret-project-merge-outlook-with-yahoo-mail

======
immad
Amusing that the leak comes with invite codes, I can see Xobni was really
annoyed about it :P

~~~
gaborcselle
Just trying to make lemonade out of lemons.

------
aneesh
What this really means is that, regardless of which email service you actually
use, Xobni will really be your email hub. They'll have your contacts,
attachments, and conversations from all your accounts. I presume Gmail and
hotmail releases are in the pipeline too.

Hats off to Xobni, for expanding from the analytics side to being an hub for
all email activity.

------
shawndrost
Looks like someone listened to Arrington at startup school :)

------
craigbellot
Can't wait for the Gmail leak.

~~~
jdroid
Agreed... I just can't get into this companies products because they keep
working with services I don't use... Dang.

------
schoudha
This is sick.

How are they doing this? There's no API for Yahoo mail is there? Are they just
monitoring HTTP requests (post).

~~~
aneesh
There is actually.

Yahoo Mail Web Services: <http://developer.yahoo.com/mail/>

------
tx
IE-only... I understand the motivation behind it and take my hat off to their
pains (I did lots of IE BHOs/Sidebars in the past - what a miserable job to
have), but don't they have to tackle early adopters first? Even among business
users, those who'll most likely to discover Xobni are advanced enough to use
FF/Safari, just my $0.02.

~~~
immad
it is not a product, just a prototype.

------
zkinion
You sure that wasn't leaked "on purpose"?

~~~
sama
Given that Matt Brezina submitted this, I would say 100% yes.

~~~
brezina
or maybe i just read techcrunch and like posting interesting stories to my
favorite news aggregator news.yc The plot thickins....

~~~
aneesh
It is plausible that this wasn't an intentional leak, but it's awfully
conveniently timed with the Microsoft-Yahoo deal. This would lose a lot of the
buzz if Microsoft-Yahoo had already gone through.

------
utnick
looks cool... would be even cooler if the xobni guys worked at one of these
big companies and could fully integrate their ideas instead of hacking
together ie addons

somebody buy these guys please

~~~
raghus
>> _... would be even cooler if the xobni guys worked at one of these big
companies and could fully integrate their ideas instead of ..._

Unlikely. It because they are a small bunch that they have the flexibility and
drive to crank out things so fast. Once they are part of BigCo, the risk is
that they might end up as a milestone on the roadmap to Outlook 2010.

~~~
rantfoil
Ack, not a good place to be. On a roadmap. LOL

